
Case about violent Facebook posts could change how Internet speech is prosecuted - DocFeind
http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/26/7292755/supreme-court-tackle-online-threats-elonis
======
angersock
Before it comes up (because it invariably will):

Anyone looking to invoke the "fire in a crowded theater" meme should consider
that its origin was in _Schenck v. United States_ , where it was invoked to
justify criminal prosecution of somebody urging young men not to submit to the
draft. It's not "common sense", it's bullshit.

With the massive data-mining and rampant algorithmic prosecution of people
going on these days, it should be pretty obvious that this is a terrible,
terrible fucking idea.

